# Your favorite 1-5 minutes in all music?



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Mine is the preparation/ building before the big bang( and ofc the big bang included)¨
Starts from 11:10


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

In all music or just in classical music? Let's be a little more specific here.

It doesn't really matter since there's only a slim chance I could pick from the latter and absolutely no chance I could pick from the former.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> In all music or just in classical music? Let's be a little more specific here.
> 
> It doesn't really matter since there's only a slim chance I could pick from the latter and absolutely no chance I could pick from the former.


In all music.


----------



## Clump (Sep 5, 2012)

The orgasm at the end of Tristan und Isolde


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Clump said:


> The orgasm at the end of Tristan und Isolde


Great first post :lol:


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

Someone has to do it:


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Mephistopheles said:


> Someone has to do it:


I think its too repetitive.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Very hard choice to make...

Anyway, I choose Beethoven's "Kreutzer" Sonata on the moment. The part that is starting at 3:45, is very memorable to me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The final moments in Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde. Ewig... Ewig....


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Obviously an extremely hard question to answer, but for me it might be Marc Ribot's guitar solo in Tom Waits' _Hoist That Rag_.

In classical music, probably Liszt/Paganinni's La Campanella (the whole thing.) This piece launched my current huge interest in piano music.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

So many. I can't answer with just one. So, I'll keep them all to myself.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i don't know, maybe sun ra's lights of a satellite


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Sorry this first one isn't classical, but at 40 years old it's certainly a classic! The Steve Hackett guitar solo from 'Firth of Fifth' has always been a real top moment for me.






Then of course, this is the most uplifting, monumental and powerful few minutes at the very end of Mahlers' 2nd Symphony.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

5 minutes, huh?

My view will probably be different tomorrow, but currently, it's a tie between:





 - This five minutes from the Act 2 finale of Le Nozze di Figaro

or





 - This five minutes from the Act 1 finale of Don Giovanni


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Renaissance said:


> Very hard choice to make...
> 
> Anyway, I choose Beethoven's "Kreutzer" Sonata on the moment. The part that is starting at 3:45, is very memorable to me.


That's my favorite part of that sonata too.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

violadude said:


> That's my favorite part of that sonata too.


It's the most fun part to play, too.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Most of my very favourite moments in music, are, well, moments (Many of them in Beethoven's 9th). 1-5 minutes is actually quite a substantial amount of time, leaves a surprising best candidate (Discounting whole movements from symphonies).






This just beats me at the climax, as it leads back into the first tune with those amazing high notes, after which it just goes on...

But then, given that this is so amazing I'll put this in anyway.






From 7:00 I guess, but 8:08, the moment of the recap is just fantastic. I said something about moments earlier, but this moment is so great as to make the length of time it is included in great anyway!


----------



## tommaso (Sep 11, 2012)

My favourite piece of music since many years is this one:






it´s from the Gipsy Kings and it´s called "Imagination".

After that there are many pieces of Johann Sebastian Bach, Georg Friedrich Händel, Tommaso Albinoni and so on.


----------



## tommaso (Sep 11, 2012)

As an all time favourite in classical music (with a duration of less than 5 minutes) I pick






(Bach-Siloti, Prelude b-minor)

performed by Alexis Weissenberg (not on youtube, I´m afraid)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Okay, well I finally narrowed it down, and I suppose it was inevitable that my pick would be from a Zappa/Mothers record:






And a few (read: probably more than is necessary) runners up (some of which are obviously cheating):





Lovely visuals, too! The one I found before this had really tacky CGI deer running through a meadow...





How could I not? Not my preferred recording (although I've never seen Wit on any video site) but a fine performance all in all. Outside of Wit, live performance seems to bring out the best in this piece (see Andrew Davis' Proms performance also).











And yet more:


















And there are a million others, but that's a decent overview from what's available on youtube.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

*Begins at the 2 minute mark. *


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

brianwalker said:


> *Begins at the 2 minute mark. *


gawd, thanks for the orgasm.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A few of mine at the moment: (others have violated the 5 min rule so I will too)


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Antonin Dvorak: Symphony No.7 1st movement: (4-9) minutes

No one can oppose it!


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Mahler Symphony No. 2 choral finale
Scriabin Symphony No. 1 choral finale
Scriabin Piano Concerto - movement 2 last part
Scriabin Poem of Ecstasy finale
Scriabin Poem of Fire finale

Scriabin = god. There, I've said it. He said so himself too.


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

15:32-22:18 (particularly 19:17 onwards)


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine might be the Introitus of Mozart's Requiem.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

science said:


> Mine might be the Introitus of Mozart's Requiem.


Its definitely one of the best part of the requiem but i really love the diraes ire part.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Currently:

Trying to keep as close to the 5 minute mark as possible (and usually failing miserably).

10:30 - 17:44.






15:05 - 24:15.






All.






8:58 - 10:49 and then 1:02 to 5:45.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Honorable mentions:

12:00 - 17:40.






20:15 - 24:00.






6:04 - 8:20.






16:03 - 20:33.






1:02:26 - 1:13:12.






And some more, because there are a few that I just can't end this post without.





 (All).




 (All).




 (All).




 (10:17 -15:39) and then 



 (22:30 - 24:58).




 (2:09 - 9:17).




 (All).




 (1:57 - 9:27).

And i'd better stop there


----------



## poconoron (Oct 26, 2011)

Mozart's Figaro Act 3 Finale:






Mozart's Don Giovanni Commendatore scene:


----------

